# TTM - Titan Minerals



## System (14 September 2012)

Minera Gold Limited (MIZ) was formerly known as Mundo Minerals Limited (MUN).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the MUN thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5132


----------



## System (19 July 2017)

On July 19th, 2017, Minera Gold Limited (MIZ) changed its name and ASX code to Titan Minerals Limited (TTM).


----------



## System (21 September 2020)

Titan Minerals increases its South American gold footprint


----------



## Dona Ferentes (21 September 2020)

System said:


> Titan Minerals increases its South American gold footprint



.... Titan Minerals (ASX: TTM) announced this morning that it has been reinstated by the Ecuadorian Ministry of Mines as owner of the Jerusalén Concession (Jerusalem Gold Project).

The Jerusalem project is an excellent addition to TTM’s existing resource base.

The new Project has an existing *foreign resource estimation *of 1.28Moz gold averaging 14.5g/t and 8.6Moz silver averaging 98g/t.

While not a JORC compliant resource, the company believes that the Foreign Estimate is sufficiently reliable with estimation methodologies and data compilation work acceptable for methodologies used at the time of their estimation to provide the basis for a decision to deem the property to have merit for further exploration expenditure, but is not of a quality to underpin any economic reviews.....


----------



## VALLENCE (21 November 2021)

REASON 3 NOT TO OWN TITAN MINERALS: LOCATION....LOCATION.....LOCATION...Titan Minerals Does Not Have It

Location of mineral property in todays world is a key factor in evaluating the viability of any company especially a penny miner who has little resources and even smaller amount of political muscle. Right now in the current financial/political atmosphere there are only 3 locations on earth that experienced investors and mining companies will invest in and those are the United States, Canada and Mexico. ALL other locations are subject to government confiscation or extortion of exorbitant fees (bribe money) or lack of sufficient infrastructure to even explore potential property let alone even mine them. You can tell a great deal about a small miner and if they are a potential SCAM by looking at where their property is located. Titan Minerals an Australian company has all their eggs in one basket in Ecuador in South America which in itself is suspicious given that it is an Australian company that has the entire CONTINENT of Australia a mineral rich location to explore in and where is all their projects.....Ecuador in South America.

Titan Minerals itself is an investors nightmare because it is an Australian company that has all its eggs in one basket in South America. Just being an Australian company qualifies it to be blacklisted as a country that has sold out to the world banking cabal, totally unstable today and Australian companies notoriously invest in the worlds worst. NO SANE investor or mining operation in todays atmosphere is investing in either South America or Central America and according to Titans own website they are, "Aggressively Exploring Potentially World Class Assets in Southern Ecuador" and "Titan Minerals is an exploration and development company focused on exploring and developing potential Tier One projects in Ecuador’s southern Andean copper-gold belt." Early in 2021 I spent 2 full months reviewing all the small precious metal mining companies on earth that are traded on the OTC market to finish out my over 30 years of investing in the small miners and have in place orders to buy stock in 98 different companies. My 2 top criteria are shares outstanding (See post 1 & 2) and where their properties are located at. Within a minute I can determine if the company is even viable for further investigation. This is NOT to say that I did not pass over a few potentially good ones BUT there are plenty of others (more than I could even deal with) that fit the first evaluation in the weed out process. Titan Minerals is an Australian company which is a read flag in itself and to compound that their only properties are in South America.

To sum this POST up, copied below is an email I sent on November 14, 2021 to a company involved with Titan Minerals:

Canaccord Genuity, Australia

Titan Minerals website states, "A capital raising of A$18 million was completed to clients of Canaccord Genuity, Australia. Significantly, Canaccord took its 5% placement fee in shares and private high-yielding lenders to the company also got behind the group converting and/or agreeing to convert outstanding debts into equity at the same price as the raising. The Company is now well funded for its immediate exploration programs." IF you have been involved with Titan Minerals listed on the OTC USA market symbol TTTNF then your company deserves the losses you will get. Take the time to read my 2 beginning post on Titan Minerals UR's below. These are just 2 of a series exposing Titan Minerals as a SCAM. That alleged 18 million well funded money will be pissed away and after that any debt transfer to stock share will be REVERSED SPLIT reduced to NOTHING. Find the idiot in your company who got you involved with Titan and fire them before they can do more damage. Titan is having a good laugh at you fools. The deep pockets where this money came from will sue you for gross negligence.

Author of this post is a 30 year veteran of the penny stock miners. He has never owned stock shares of Titan Minerals.


----------



## VALLENCE (21 November 2021)

REASON 4  NOT TO INVEST IN  TITAN MINERALS - 7 TO 15 YEARS TO BRING IN A MINE

It takes 7-15 years to bring in a mine into production and that is after all the drilling is done and the drill information is fully mapped out in order to begin. The logistics of equipment for the mining activity, milling plant and living quarters permits for the operations etc and then there is the political instabilities and pay offs, weather conditions preventing set ups and labor issues is like the D-Day invasion of Europe and then there is the financials which is the real lynch pin for Titan Minerals. As already explained in posts 1 & 2, Titan Minerals as my father would put it Titan Mineral "does not have a pot to piss in or a window to throw it out of" with 1.4 BILLON outstanding shares. YES they claim to have funding of 18 million Australian Dollars (see email in POST 3) but that will be gone very soon and what do they do then with 1.4 BILLION shares outstanding (see post 1 & 2) and no more funding. They have already run their credit cards in both selling shares and loan funding to the maximum and there is no fairy God Mother for such a company with a hand full of drill reports and trenching results that may or may not be legitimate. Given Titans past behavior regarding the acquisition of properties, anything they publish in my opinion is very suspect (future post on that issue).

Even IF everything they published on the Dynasty project is true it will do them no good. Their 1.4 Billion share count and in house price manipulation to keep the share price from collapsing to $.0001 will keep ANY other funding or possible joint venture or buy out from a larger producer from stepping in and then there is the political stability location of the property (see post on Location). Today the western USA (think Nevada) and Mexico and Canada are hot with junior exploration companies with small shares outstanding and that have a track record and assets in ground. Any real investor or producing mining company looking for new property to expand on would laugh at Titans current situation. Some day in the distant future some of Titans properties will be mined but Titan Minerals will be a distant memory and so will any money you invest in it. I would not buy Titan Minerals today even if the price was at $.0001 per share because they will soon do a REVERSE SPLIT (see post 1 & 2) and wipe out any shares bought and start all over again with their SCAM of a company. Think VERY carefully before you get involved with such a basket case of a company. Read the below from Titans own website in very fine print on the site and then look for a real small exploration company to invest in and there are plenty of them with properties in the USA, Mexico and Canada.

JORC Code is the Australasian Code for Reporting of Exploration Results, Mineral Resources and Ore Reserves. Titans OWN WEBSITE states:

"The Mineral Resource Estimates for the Dynasty Gold Project and the Jerusalem Project are not reported in accordance with the JORC Code 2012. A competent person has not done sufficient work to classify the foreign estimate as mineral resources in accordance with the JORC Code 2012. It is uncertain that following evaluation and/or further exploration work that the foreign estimates will be able to be reported as mineral resources or ore reserves in accordance with the JORC Code 2012. For further information please refer to the relevant initial Announcements being the ASX release dated 30 April 2020 with respect to the Dynasty Gold Project and the ASX release dated 21 September 2020 with respect to the Jerusalem Gold Project."

Author of this post is a 30 year veteran of the penny stock miners. He has never owned any stock shares in Titan Minerals.


----------



## Sean K (21 November 2021)

Are you sure you haven't invested in this @VALLENCE ?


----------



## VALLENCE (22 November 2021)

Sean K said:


> Are you sure you haven't invested in this @VALLENCE ?



Never heard of Titan Minerals until it ripped me off of my  Core Gold shares where I got nothing. Only then did I turn my attention to them to expose the SCAM company they are. I have been in the small miners since before the Dot-Com years and any organization that rips me off gets exposed and the truth, the full truth to the authorities, to their friends, to their enemies  to their cat and dog and I have no statute of limitations in my world. I have only posted once before on any board regarding a stock company and that was about 20 years ago and it was a warning to those who were being suckered into the scam. I also don't carry on conversations on any boards or social media of  any type but needed to respond to yours. People can take what I wrote or not I don't care but they have been warned and be assured I will be on Titan until they no longer exist exposing an anatomy of a scam company which given their method of operation will not be long while all the real small miners are going parabolic next year. There will be no more responses to anyone regarding Titan.


----------



## Sean K (27 November 2021)

I've been following this since you have taken such time and dedication to denounce them. Makes me think it could be a good investment. 

Could be an excellent trading stock based on this chart. Just buy around 10c and sell at 12. Could have made a pretty penny over the past 12 months.

I've also read their past few quarterlies and they seem to be actually drilling and doing stuff. Not just mining the market, as you intimate. They even come out with drilling announcements, such as below.

If they really are a complete SCAM, then they're hiding it very well. ASIC obviously approve. Or, maybe they are blind and you need to cut and past your above posts into an email to them? They do follow things up, I've made complaints myself and received feedback.


----------



## Dona Ferentes (27 November 2021)

_the good thing about forums is that a history of sorts can be constructed, and that can allow a deeper dive or flash *RED *whence it's time to move on_*.*

Minera Gold Limited (MIZ) was formerly known as Mundo Minerals Limited (*MUN*).

Previous discussion of this company can be found in the MUN thread: https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=5132 
On July 19th, 2017, Minera Gold Limited (*MIZ*) changed its name and ASX code to Titan Minerals Limited (*TTM*).

_So, what is there (superficially)? Gold, Latin America. Thrice over. Tried Brasil, Peru, now Ecuador. Raise capital, kick a few rocks. Rotate directors. Repeat.

The questions I'd be asking: How are they coping with transcontinental management during Covid times? Busy recyclers of assets, but to what purpose. Conversion of fees and debt to equity (14/10)? Red Flag.

_


----------

